
Ask HN: Do Zuckerberg, Page, Musk, etc, etc post here in HN? - dear
Has any of those successful founders posted here, using fake name or not?  If not, why don't we invite them to sign up and start a thread?
======
pg
Mark might have. I'm pretty sure neither Elon Musk nor Larry Page has.

~~~
dear
I have never seen a successful (rich) founder posting here. Is there a reason
for that? Is it that once they become rich, they have to shut up? What about
before they got rich? There is no trace of any activities of these people on
the Internet/any forums. Or is it because a successful founder tends not to
spend any time on internet/forums?

~~~
mjn
Depends on your threshold for "rich", but the #1 in the list of HN posters
(<https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders>), tptacek, sold his startup for >$10m.

~~~
tptacek
I am extremely small potatoes compared to some of the people who occasionally
post here. Jason Fried, for instance, posts on stories about 37s.

If we're talking the Larry Page scale, well, Marc Andreessen posts here often
enough to have noticed Maciej Ceglowski's Co-Prosperity Cloud; he saw a
comment I left about a $50 follow-on investment and matched it.

~~~
mjn
True, you are no Bill Gates, or even Marc Andreessen. I think you would still
qualify as a successful founder who posts here, though.

How successful? Depends on your perspective. I thought I had relatives who I
would classify as "extremely successful" and "rich", and they sold their
companies for... high 5 figures. :) I must admit, my vision gets a bit blurry
when it comes to distinguishing between numbers with 8+ figures...

------
brudgers
I am not sure how much better their advice would be than that of the HN'ers
who have enjoyed success as founders but with thinner wallets. Brin etc.
experiences from ramen to $50 million are roughly equivalent to that of
others, and for anyone pushing toward $10 billion from $1 billion, there are
probably better ways to pick their brains than in an HN comment thread.

While it would be entertaining to see them posting here, a Reddit AMA is
probably a better forum.

~~~
ibudiallo
Reddit AMA is completely saturated. In order to read the good stuff you have
to go through so much noise.

------
JT123
Its not about rich or poor. Its about focus and need.

Early in the product/company building stage you need to be doing lot of
development (assuming you are a tech co-founder), but as company grow, most
likely your profile is going to grow as well and now you are not developing
anymore (or at least not so often). And hence there is much lesser need to be
on dev/hacker network. Now they have team of devs, and I am they are here,
contributing.

